# How long can you keep pork butts that are in the cryovac in the fridge before smoking?



## 3montes (May 24, 2016)

Got about 60lbs of pork butts in the fridge from since last Thursday. I'm supposed to smoke them this weekend but something looks like it might come up to keep me from doing that. Can they go up to 3 weeks in the fridge or not recommended?


----------



## sfprankster (May 24, 2016)

I'd move them to the freezer.


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (May 24, 2016)

Defenitely not recomended,specially if bought from box store.We age freshly killed pork no longer than 12 days.So ya freezer time:)


----------



## smokeymose (May 24, 2016)

Freeze em!


----------



## 3montes (May 24, 2016)

Now it's looking like I will be able to do them this Saturday so they will be good until then. Something changes before then in the freezer they go! Thanks for the advice all!! I got them from a restaurant supplier so they were very fresh when I got them.


----------



## joe black (May 24, 2016)

I'd still go to the freezer with anything that doesn't get cooked Saturday.


----------



## 3montes (May 25, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> I'd still go to the freezer with anything that doesn't get cooked Saturday.


That's my plan Joe. Looked like work might get in my way but now that isn't going to happen. We are heading to the campground for the weekend and pulling the smoker with us. Only issue that could get in the way now is rain in the forecast.

The pork butts are for a grad party I'm doing June 16th so I want to do it ahead of time and vac seal and freeze.

Plan is to sit at the campsite have some beers and smoke some butts!

Got some tri tips for the Santa Maria too. Hopefully the weather cooperates or the freezer will get more full.


----------



## joe black (May 25, 2016)

Good luck and take some extra beer in case it rains.  One point, if you're freezing the cooked meat until June 16, I would freeze it dry and add the finishing sauce after its thawed.  I think this helps the meat to freshen up while its warming.


----------



## 3montes (May 25, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Good luck and take some extra beer in case it rains. One point, if you're freezing the cooked meat until June 16, I would freeze it dry and add the finishing sauce after its thawed. I think this helps the meat to freshen up while its warming.


Actually I stopped using a finishing sauce awhile ago. I serve a sauce on the side which a friend of mine came up with and he's calling it Liger Sauce. A take off on Tiger Sauce. It's made for pulled pork. A nice vinegar base sauce with a nice bite. He just started marketing it.

Also when I pan my pork butts at about 165 or so I pour a couple ounces of dark beer in the pan so it can mingle with the natural juices. My pork butts are never dry even after reheating a couple times.

They keep raising the percent of a chance of rain this weekend so lots of beer will be on hand!


----------



## joe black (May 25, 2016)

Sounds good to me.  I'll have to look for that Liger Sauce.


----------



## 3montes (May 25, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Sounds good to me. I'll have to look for that Liger Sauce.


So far it's only available locally. I'm going to be picking up a case soon. I will contact you and send you a bottle. I'm sure he would be interested to hear reviews from some more bbq pro's!


----------



## joe black (May 26, 2016)

Thanks, man.  I'd love to try some.  Just PM me when you get yours.


----------

